
Popular Chinese-Made Drone Is Found to Have Security Weakness - sizzle
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/us/politics/dji-drones-security-vulnerability.html
======
bookofjoe
>DJI Android GO 4 application security analysis

[https://www.synacktiv.com/en/publications/dji-android-
go-4-a...](https://www.synacktiv.com/en/publications/dji-android-
go-4-application-security-analysis.html)

>DJI Privacy Analysis Validation

[https://blog.grimm-co.com/2020/07/dji-privacy-analysis-
valid...](https://blog.grimm-co.com/2020/07/dji-privacy-analysis-
validation.html)

~~~
stygiansonic
Thanks for links to the primary sources!

